# Myst V Vista Access violation



## Hillwalker (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a new Vista computer on which I enjoyed playing Myst IV – which ran with no problems. However after successfully installing Myst V, as soon as I start to run the game it crashes with an access violation. My computer is well above the min spec required. The Myst V disk is a single DVD.

I have tried everything I can find on the net support forums,
-	Various compatibility modes including Windows 2000, Windows XP
-	Even running in Windows safe mode it crashes

The crash is always the same – see below.
Exception type: Access violation
Call stack (14 levels):
0x76964911
0x0066B9D9
0x0044A9A8
0x011243F1
0x0044121D
0x0051C6D3
0x0051BE4E
0x741A7652
0x741A8D41
0x741A47BF
0x741AB793
0x6DA989FD
0x6DA988F1
0x741AB187

My DXDIAG info is as follows.

I hope someone can help me get the game running. Thanks in advance!


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/30/2008, 19:00:55
       Machine name: BASHFUL
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: Inspiron 530s
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 1136MB used, 3191MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro  
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x94C1)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C1&SUBSYS_0D021028&REV_00
   Display Memory: 1012 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 245 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Dell SP2008WFP(Digital)
      Driver Name: atidxx32.dll,atidxx64,atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.dat,atiumd64,atiumd6a,atitmm64
   Driver Version: 7.15.0010.0096 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 2/26/2008 04:00:40, 1499136 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D781-11CF-AF71-082DA1C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x94C1
        SubSys ID: 0x0D021028
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1028020D&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5555 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 1/24/2008 12:06:40, 2054872 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Line 1 (Live! Cam Virtual)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: SW\{60DD021C-57A7-42ae-B7CC-75E5B78F0A33}
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: livecamv.sys
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 1/15/2007 18:57:08, 31616 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Monitor Integrated Webcam)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.6001.18000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 1/19/2008 06:53:23, 73088 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Mic 1 (Live! Cam Virtual)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: livecamv.sys
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 1/15/2007 18:57:08, 31616 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Line 1 (Live! Cam Virtual)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: livecamv.sys
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 1/15/2007 18:57:08, 31616 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2935
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/19/2008 06:53:17, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2003
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:17, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D15
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:16, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 1/19/2008 08:42:19, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 355.2 GB
Total Space: 466.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3500630AS ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 4.6 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3500630AS ATA Device

      Drive: J:
 Free Space: 417.0 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WD 5000AAV External USB Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653B ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:49:51, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:42:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/19/2008 05:30:49, 53760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:21, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:21, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:25, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:42, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FD
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:41:13, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:42:10, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:41:30, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:43:06, 110136 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:41:13, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:42:10, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:41:30, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:43:06, 110136 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:41:14, 16440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_92\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:42:20, 151096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_10C0&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&C8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1e6032.sys, 9.08.0020.0000 (English), 4/29/2007 09:42:24, 228224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Prounstl.exe, 9.01.0001.0000 (English), 4/29/2007 09:42:26, 154496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1e6032.din, 4/29/2007 09:42:24, 2689 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo6.dll, 2.00.0001.0000 (English), 4/29/2007 09:42:26, 28536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInE6.dll, 9.08.0001.0000 (English), 4/29/2007 09:42:26, 39288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1000msg.dll, 9.07.0000.0000 (English), 4/29/2007 09:42:24, 179048 bytes

     Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_100F1043&REV_02\4&22B40817&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS, 4.82.0028.0056 (English), 11/2/2006 08:30:53, 464384 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro  
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C1&SUBSYS_0D021028&REV_00\4&22F4F1A2&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0747 (English), 2/26/2008 06:53:21, 3520512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 10/1/2006 22:10:35, 328162 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 10/1/2006 22:10:35, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/9/2007 04:37:08, 52400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 11/2/2007 06:56:46, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 11/2/2007 06:56:46, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 11/2/2007 06:56:46, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 2/26/2008 03:14:33, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0567 (English), 2/26/2008 03:55:27, 3074048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0182 (English), 2/26/2008 03:40:47, 4084736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0017 (English), 2/26/2008 04:10:11, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 2/13/2008 18:02:56, 166450 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 11/2/2007 06:56:46, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0001 (English), 2/26/2008 03:29:50, 47104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4190 (English), 2/26/2008 04:08:14, 655360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4176 (English), 2/26/2008 04:09:25, 253952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2530 (English), 2/26/2008 04:09:59, 315392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0003.0000 (English), 2/26/2008 04:09:48, 245760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 2/26/2008 04:09:35, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2977.39911 (English), 2/26/2008 04:10:23, 372736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7412 (English), 2/26/2008 03:47:50, 9662464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 7.15.0010.0096 (English), 2/26/2008 04:00:40, 1499136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 1/21/2008 15:48:20, 12477 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 8/21/2007 21:36:12, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 8/21/2007 23:51:16, 81920 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Track2Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track2Filter.dll,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Creative Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CTEffect.ax,2.00.0001.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18000
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18000
Track1Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track1Filter.dll,
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Monitor Integrated ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 1 (Live! Cam Virtual),0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Mic 1 (Live! Cam Virtual),0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Live! Cam Virtual 1,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6001.18000
Monitor Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,0,1,,6.00.6001.18000
USB Audio Device,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Live! Cam Virtual 1,0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Video Capture Sources:
Monitor Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,0,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Live! Cam Virtual,0x00200000,0,1,LiveCamVirtual.ocx,1.00.0000.0001

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: Line 1 (Live! Cam Virtual),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 1 (Live! Cam Virtual),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
```


----------

